# Using different qualification for skill assessment and immigration points



## CyFi (Feb 12, 2014)

Hi friends,

I recently used my Bachelor's degree for my nominated occupation with VETASSESS. They assessed my Bachelor's degree as comparable to an Australian AQF Associate Degree. The outcome of assessment was positive though, so I'm okay with that.

I recently graduated from a Master's degree in Australia and I was wondering if I can use that to claim 15 points for qualification under skill select? The problem here is that I don't know whether or not I can use a different qualification to claim immigration points under skill select rather than the one I used for skill assessment with VETASSESS! Does an applicant have to use the same qualification he/she used for a skill assessment with an assessing authority to claim qualification points under skill select? 

One more thing, my Australian Master's degree is not closely related/relevant to my overseas qualification used for VETASSESS assessment.

Cheers!


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi CyFi, 

it is perfectly fine to claim education points for degrees that are unrelated to your nominated occupation. However, you may face the following issue (cf. 189 SkillSelect page, Points tab): 



> To receive 15 points for a Masters degree, *you must also have a Bachelor degree* completed in Australia or overseas, or the Masters degree must be considered as at least comparable to Bachelor degree level at Australian standards.


VETASSESS says your bachelor degree is only equivalent to an AQF Associate Degree, so - technically - you don't have a bachelor degree by Australian standards. I believe that there is a good chance that you can claim 15 points for the master nonetheless - but the CO may disagree! Can you claim Australian study requirement points? If yes, I would probably play it safe and not claim points for the master... but the decision is yours.


----------



## CyFi (Feb 12, 2014)

espresso said:


> Hi CyFi,
> 
> it is perfectly fine to claim education points for degrees that are unrelated to your nominated occupation. However, you may face the following issue (cf. 189 SkillSelect page, Points tab):
> 
> ...


Thanks so much for your reply espresso.

I can attract 10 points for the Australian Study Requirements, but even with this, I wouldn't be able to reach 60 if I go with the associate degree (as per VETASSESS assessment). I'm going with SS 190 visa.

I found this link from VETASSESS:

Points Test Advice (General professional occupation) - VETASSESS

This link basically confirms what you've wrote, plus I don't think there is any legislative basis as to a qualification has to be relevant, so CO's decesion may not be allowed to supersede the immigration legislation! DIBP itself says that they count the highest degree attained by applicants towards qualification points for skill select. Do you know any particular section in the immigration legislation that says otherwise?

It'd be nice if I would have your opinion on this (especially on the link).

Cheers!


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi CyFi, 

no, your education must not match the nominated ANZSCO code to claim points. To quote from the 190 visa points page: 



> If the relevant assessing authority that conducts your skills assessment cannot give you an opinion about your qualifications, contact Vocational Education Training and Assessment Services.


That refers to the Points Test Advice that you linked to. You don't need that with an Australian master. However, be careful: The CO could still deduct points because you don't have a bachelor degree (by Australian standards). It's a small risk but you should be aware of it. How about re-taking IELTS? Would that be an option for you? 

Cheers, 
Monika


----------



## CyFi (Feb 12, 2014)

espresso said:


> Hi CyFi,
> 
> no, your education must not match the nominated ANZSCO code to claim points. To quote from the 190 visa points page:
> 
> ...



Thanks Monika. No problems with this


espresso said:


> you don't have a bachelor degree (by Australian standards)


 as I needed my Australian Master's degree to be assessed for the 485 visa by CPA and they sent an assessment outcome back to me by the way of letter a while ago saying that my Australian Master's degree is comparable to an AQF Australian Bachelor's degree! Do you reckon this would be good enough for a CO to grant me 15 points on the qualification factor?

Re-taking the IELTS exam could be an option, but quite frankly, I won't do it as I took the IELTS exam for about 15 times, and the results were always disappointing!


----------



## masais1205 (Aug 21, 2017)

CyFi said:


> Points Test Advice (General professional occupation) - VETASSESS[/url]
> 
> This link basically confirms what you've wrote, plus I don't think there is any legislative basis as to a qualification has to be relevant, so CO's decesion may not be allowed to supersede the immigration legislation! DIBP itself says that they count the highest degree attained by applicants towards qualification points for skill select. Do you know any particular section in the immigration legislation that says otherwise?


Hi CyFi,

I have similar situation with you. I am writing to inquire if it is workable to use different qualifications for skill assessment and immigration points.

I have passed the skill assessment with my bachelor and master, but I need my phd degree to count the immigration points. The problem is that my phd degree is in a different skill, and if I do not claim my phd degree, I will not have enough immigration points. 

Thus I was wondering whether you got your EOI invitation and PR when using different qualification for skill assessment and immigration points.

It will be grateful if you could reply me. Thanks


----------

